# First Rod Project



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

Well I've been tearing down and rebuilding a Daiwa beefstick and turning it into a stand-up style rod. Just got done with the handle assembly and thought I'd post up a couple of pics.

The finished handle:




















I used an amtak aluminum seat and gimble and a nylon slick butt. I left the foregrip intact and covered with x-flocked shrink wrap. I also covered part of the butt to prevent the rod from slipping in the sand-spike, but left the bottom slick to make it easy to take out.

I'm also finished the first layer of a tiger wrap and the under wrap for either a spiral or chevron wrap.










The tiger wrap has some flaws since I've never tried wrapping two threads at a time before, and I'm still learning how to burnish the wavy lines into it.










Now I've got to worry about guide placement and finish  I'll post more pics as the project progresses.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Neat, thanks for sharing.


----------

